# scaphoid fracture



## sumrgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

Hello list,
Please help!  I'm trying to code a posting sheet for upcoming WC case - so no op note to go by...pt is scheduled for a Rt. scaphoid percutaneous screw fixation for a fracture.  Fx occurred 8 wks ago, it's nondisplaced, but is not healing.  I only see closed and open procedures, 25622 & 24 and 25628.  Would you just go with 25628 for pre-cert purposes?

Also, since we're 8 wks out should I be using repair codes instead of Fx care?  To make it more interesting, doc says it takes 12-16 wks to heal this type of fx so if it's only been 8 wks is it too soon to call it a nonunion?  Yikes, I'm so confused!

Any help is GREATLY appreciated!!

TIA  

Kristi


----------



## mbort (Nov 7, 2008)

if its eight weeks out, I think its safe to say its a nonunion (its nondisplaced and not healing (for pre-cert purposes) and I would choose that


----------



## sumrgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

So does 25400 sound better?  And 733.82 as the dx?  Thanks for your help


----------



## mbort (Nov 8, 2008)

25440


----------



## sumrgirl (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks a bunch!


----------

